# Probleme bei ATI Karten bekannt?



## dergrüne (27. Okt 2007)

Servus,

ich mit einem Phänomen zu kämpfen und zwar habe ich eine texturierte Kugel, welche ich mit einem Interpolator über den Bildschirm wandern lasse. Im Vordergrund habe ich einige 3D-Schapes mit entsprechenden 3DText drauf. Nun wenn die Kugel hinten den Schapes durchfliegt hat ein bekannter von mir extremes clipping(weiß nicht ob man es so nennt, aber die die Kugel flackert halt immer so durch) bei mir ist nichts, es iseht bei mir halt gut aus.

Er hat den aktuellen catalyst drauf 7.10. Jetzt ist meine Frage, ob Probleme in der Richtung bei ATI Karten bekannt seind, weil das Problem sowohl auf seinem NB (eine X700) als auch auf seinem Desktoprechner auftritt (Glaube da hat eine X1800 oder X1900, auf jedenfall was aktuelleres drin (nur halt kein DirectX10)).

Ein weiteres Indiez ist auch, dass bei ihm das c3d.getView().setSceneAntialiasingEnable() nicht greift, bei meiner nVidia Karte sieht es gut aus und man sieht den Unterschied deutlich, wenn man AA ein/aus schaltet. Bei ihm sieht es immer so aus als wenn AA nicht aktiv wäre.

Haben die Treiber auch schon deinstalliert und nochmal neu installiert, haben keine Ahnung woran es liegen könnte.

Hat jemand Erfahrung damit oder könnte sich denken woran es liegen könnte?

Danke und schönes WE noch
Der Grüne


----------



## Evil-Devil (27. Okt 2007)

Habt ihr schon ältere Treiber probiert? Mit dem 7.10 hab ich bisher nur Probleme gehabt und ihn entsprechend einen älteren genommen. Einige SPiele haben sogar den Dienst verweigert -.-


----------



## dergrüne (27. Okt 2007)

Nein noch nicht, ich hab den Tip mal weitergegeben, wenn er alte Treiber installiert hat sage ich das Ergebnis.

Danke


----------



## dergrüne (29. Okt 2007)

So das ATI Problem mit dem clipping wäre gelöst.

War doch kein Problem der Grafikkarte, sondern die Objekte waren einfach falsch positioniert.

AA klappt leider immernoch nicht.

Jetzt gibt es aber ein nVidia Problem, die eine Kugel scheint durch die andere durch, obwohl transparenz etc. korrekt gesetzt sind. 

Es fliegt auch keine KUgel durch die andere. Auf ATI Karten gehts nur nVidia macht da Probleme, auch verschiedene Treiber schon gestestet.


----------



## dergrüne (29. Okt 2007)

Gelöst,

zwar nicht zufriedenstellen aber immerhin.

Es lag an 
//c3d ist die Canvas3D
c3d.getView().setSceneAntialiasingEnable()

wenn das Ding auf false steht, hab ich zwar kein AA mehr, aber alles ist korrekt, bei true bekomme ich die o.g. fehler.


----------

